# Dubai Visa Renewal Issues



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello there 

I am currently in Dubai with my wife who has a residence visa here after getting a job as a teacher she wants to get residency for me but my 30 day Visa that I got at the airport is about expire,
Can I renew it? I'm not sure if it is a tourist visa or a visit visa 
but I'm reading that you cannot renew a tourist visa is that correct?

My visa was stamped at the airport on 15th Aug 2013, what date would I have to renew it by?

Is there a grace period of 9 days still? Or is that a myth.

What options are there to get visa re-newed? 

Please advise as I'm near the time I have to get it renewed and quite
worried that I'm going to get fined either way

Thanking you all for your kindness in advance 


Stimpy 1973


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont know the ins and outs

But i think you may need to do a visa run as the residency process doesnt happen over night (if your wife is sponsoring you) and certainly not before your current visit visa runs out

Im sure the pro's will fill you in!

Craig


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone know how much they fine you if you go over your stay?

Thanks guys


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Renew it. You can either do a visa run - I think there's a sticky on this so you can join up with others or go to Immigration in Bur Dubai and pay to renew. Don't know how much the daily fine is but they normally give a ten-day grace period. If your passport has already gone in for stamping, then you can't do a run and just have to sit it out,

For the last day, to be strictly within the time allowed, count 29 days from the date of arrival and then count on from that for the grace period.


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

I am Canadian so I am not sure if the same rule applies to UK citizens but on the UAE embassy website in Canada it says:

"an application for an extension should be made to the local General *Directorate of Residence and Foreign Affairs three days prior to the expiry date*.

Maybe you could call them or drop by if you can extend your visa while in Dubai without doing a VISA run.



Stimpy1973 said:


> Anyone know how much they fine you if you go over your stay?
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## MrYorkshire (Sep 10, 2013)

*Renewing your visa*

You could travel to UAE-Oman border crossing in the city of Al Ain Mazyad area and cross over to Oman to get another 30 days visa...this is legal and it is done by most visitors from countries that have free entry privilege into Oman such EU countries, USA, Canada, Australia, NZ and I think Japan too.

I hope this is helpful


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi MrYorkshire,

Is my understanding correct that Canadians have free entry privilege (no cost?) to Oman and when re-entering UAE will again be able to get 30-day tourist visa free of charge? So it is only the travel cost you incur?

Thanks.



MrYorkshire said:


> You could travel to UAE-Oman border crossing in the city of Al Ain Mazyad area and cross over to Oman to get another 30 days visa...this is legal and it is done by most visitors from countries that have free entry privilege into Oman such EU countries, USA, Canada, Australia, NZ and I think Japan too.
> 
> I hope this is helpful


----------

